
Atomic Anxiety and the Tooth Fairy: Citizen Science in the Midwest (2014) - samclemens
http://theappendix.net/issues/2014/10/atomic-anxiety-and-the-tooth-fairy-citizen-science-in-the-midcentury-midwest
======
fhood
"The atomic testing of the 1950s raised unsettling questions. If the
detonations in the South Pacific were sickening Marshallese people and killing
Japanese fish stocks, were they also exerting milder effects as far away as
the United States?"

Good to know that it wasn't "unsettling" until the possibility that it might
have an effect on the United States was raised. Seems that we were as
unconcerned by an "international uproar" then as we are now.

On a less sarcastic note, I wonder if the decline of trust in science in
America has something to do with the current lack of a common enemy.

~~~
frockington
Science has become so politicized it was inevitable for it to become viewed as
an enemy. Ask a hard core liberal for concrete evidence that carbon dioxide
directly causes global warming and you will be called a bigot and worse. I'm
sure there is equivalent for conservatives

~~~
fhood
Would you like said evidence? I can put you in touch with someone.

~~~
frockington
Yeah I've yet to see a causal effect determined. Link a paper if you have one,
I'd be happy to read it

~~~
fhood
Are you really interested? If you can compile fortran I can link you to some
of the climate models, as well as some papers, and you can run them yourself.

This isn't a trivial undertaking though.

~~~
frockington
"If you can compile fortran" \- if this is requirement to understand a model I
already don't believe it.

I bet I can create a model for you that shows global emissions in developed
nations have reduced because of the increased popularity of Goldendoodle.

